# Another steam clean engine bay thread...



## Saxp-Turnip (Jan 5, 2009)

Loving the steam cleaning atm, going to have a crack at the engine bay the weekend.

Few Questions:

1. Can I use the steamer on the actual block itself? Recently had to change the oil pressure switch which lead to oil all over the block (think it is aluminium?)

2. What areas do I avoid and anybody got a guide? or advice?

Thanks


----------



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes no problem using a steam cleaner on ally, but be careful of chems Avoid electrics, cover them in industrial cling film. Ian.


----------

